# bluetooth vers xperia u



## aliceetso (4 Janvier 2013)

bonsoir,
existe t-il une application pour que mon ipad2 reconnaisse mon smartphone Xperia u. lorsque j'essaie d'envoyer des photos par bluetooth le telephone affiche le message "relié mais pas connecté" Faut t-il installer une application ?


----------



## Oizo (4 Janvier 2013)

Non l'iPad ne permet pas de transférer des fichiers par Bluetooth. 
Le seul logiciel que j'ai vu c'est pour envoyer vers un autre iPad ou iPhone.
Le Bluetooth est bridé. Il faut pirater son iPad pour le débrider (jailbreaker)


----------



## aliceetso (5 Janvier 2013)

J'essayais de passer par l'ipad pour importer mes vidéos et photos depuis Xperia U car il est impossible de le faire sur mon mac OSX 10.5  par le cable USB. Mon mac  ne le reconnait pas il me dit "le disque inséré n'est pas lisible". J'ai essayé d'installer Sony Bridge for Mac mais l'installation a échoué car il faut une version OSX 10.8. J'ai essayé d'installer airdroid il est apparement installé mais je ne le trouve pas sur l'ordi. Avez vous une solution pour importer mes vidéos ?


----------



## Larme (5 Janvier 2013)

Le Mac 10.5 via Bluetooth, ça ne marche pas ?


----------



## aliceetso (5 Janvier 2013)

pour le bluetooth mon mobile m'indique que le mac relié mais pas connecté. Il apparait pourtant dans les appareils détecté du mac mais lorsque j'essaie d'envoyer une photo via bluetooh sur le mac rien ne se passe. La photo se stocke peut-être quelque part mais où.  Dans l'autre sens si j'envoie une photo du mac vers le mobile le message "échec du transfert de fichier : opération interdite" apparait sur le mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

je viens de réussir à télécharger airdroid et donc à voir mes photos sur le mac mais lorsque je les importe sur iphoto les vidéos sont illisibles (pas de son) et les photos de très mauvaise qualité.  Est-ce un problème de compatibilté mac et sony ?


----------



## Williamwe (16 Janvier 2013)

Faut jailbreaker pour itiliser le bluetooth vert d'autre appareil non apple


----------

